# New species?



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

I never saw these before. One red bee and one butterfly.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mother Nature at her best.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could take pictures like that!
The bee looks like it is actually a red hover fly. I couldn't quite make out the antennae.
The flutterby is a yellow sulpher butterfly.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

they have bees that look like that over in Iraq. except the bee's over there are about 2.5 inches long


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Duurty1 said:


> they have bees that look like that over in Iraq. except the bee's over there are about 2.5 inches long


It must be very scary looking.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i do know that they don't like JP-8 very much


----------

